# Nantucket reds



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

Friends: I am about to order a pair of Nantucket reds from Murrays, but before I do I was hoping to get your comments on how well they were constructed, how long a rise, wearability, say compared to Bills. Any advice?


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Based on anecdotal evidence only, Murray's "ain't what it used to be." While they are the original, my understanding is that their current version of the Nantucket Reds are third world made and are already "washed out." Again, I haven't seen them in person, so this is hearsay. I'm not sure on the quality of construction.

You may want to look at Ben Silver, which has Charleston twill khakis in "New England Red." Perhaps a bit over-priced, but Charleston has a good reputation here. O'Connell's is another outfit that someone here turned me onto when I was looking for a pair of Reds (I went with Ben Silver). Also, Bills appears to be offering a poplin khaki in "weathered red" this season (see their website under "Limited Edition" for details). I really like the Bill's poplins, although I haven't seen the weathered red color in person.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Toad,

I bought a pair last summer on ACK. Yup, they're made in China now, fit is a little loose. Quality is OK. Not too faded when new. I like 'em and the price was OK. Go ahead, you want the real thing don't you? Don't mess around with those rebels from Charleston. Call 'em up!


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Have a look too at the Breton Reds. I'm getting a pair for the summer.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, Murray's Nantucket Reds are a pre-faded version, not the original. That said, I think they're decently constructed.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

NR
I purchased a pair from Murray's last summer. They are ok. Not as comfortable and not as well made as I was hoping for. After your thread last month I contacted three clothing stores in Dallas and asked them who to go with: Breton Reds vs. Bill's. I shop at all three mind you. I was given the names by the Breton guys when I called them and inquired about their Reds. All, three stores unanimously said to go with Bill's. The quote was that "yes, they are 20% more expensive, but they are just a superior trouser." I ordered a pair of Bill's version a couple of weeks ago. I think Bill is supposed to be in Dallas for a trunk show next week at Culwell and Son and is going to bring them...

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

Around 1980, during the preppie revival, I was the pants buyer for a small chain of clothing stores. Despite a half-continent's distance from the ocean, Nantucket/Breton reds were much in demand. Rather than carry one of the knock-offs, I set about finding Murray's source for what I took to be "the original." My research yielded that there was no single manufacturing source. Murray's maintained contact with several domestic utility pant contractors, calling on whichever had excess capacity to fill orders. The cloth was usually sourced from Galey & Lord, at the time, a large vendor of cotton bottom weights. It is not surprising, then, to find that Nantucket reds are now made in China. There was never any consistency or assurance about where Murray's pants were made.

In Murray's case, the concern with "authenticity" or "owning the original" is misplaced or, perhaps better, symbolic. If you want your Brooks Brothers shirts made in Garland and are offended by Brooks Brothers shirts from Malaysia, then, you have to admit Murray's Nantucket Reds are likewise Murray's in name only.


"The whole thing is performance and prowess and feats of association. Why don't critics talk about those things - what a feat it was to turn that that way, and what a feat it was to remember that, to be reminded of that by this? Scoring. You've got to score." Robert Frost


----------



## Drinking and Drafting (Jun 23, 2005)

Said it before, I'll say it again, buy a pair of Bill's Khakis in chamois cloth in the nantucket red color, you will throw out any other reds you own. They are head and shoulders above Murray's, made in America, and the chamois cloth is great for summer months.

_Until a man is 25, he still believes, somewhere deep in his mind, that if the circumstances were right, he could be the baddest motherf***er in the world._

- Snowcrash, Neil Stephenson


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Chamois cloth, huh? Seems a little too heavy for summer though...

As for the Breton's (wch are made in the USA) -- I just think the color hits what I remember them being way back when.

I should try Bill's, but if I were to do so, I'd probably go that lighter poplin cloth.

But all the above, Bills, Breton, Murray, all seem to be more "washed out" then they should be. Kinda like distressed jeans. You don't have to work for that shade of red anymore.

ROI: informative post, thank you. Reminds me too, that I am not immune from either misremembering or romanticizing the past...


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone know the history of Nantucket Red pants? How did that garment in that color get attached to that place?

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Drinking and Drafting (Jun 23, 2005)

Horace,
The chamois isn't too heavy for summer for me, and I live in SC where we regularly see summer temps in the high 90s. The poplins are lighter but tend to run smaller, especially after a few washings. I would recommend finding a Bill's retailer and seeing for yourself what works the best. The poplin Bill's tend to be washed out in terms of coloring, but the chamois reds are actually vibrant (not too much, though) and would look even better after years of wear.

_Until a man is 25, he still believes, somewhere deep in his mind, that if the circumstances were right, he could be the baddest motherf***er in the world._

- Snowcrash, Neil Stephenson


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with the Breton reds that are offered by the Nobby shop on the opposite end of Main from Murray's? How do they compare to Murray's reds these days?


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by daltx_
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Breton reds that are offered by the Nobby shop on the opposite end of Main from Murray's? How do they compare to Murray's reds these days?


Yes. Please see my comments above.


----------

